# unable to install file needed for games on King.com - Help Please!



## squeak09 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello,

I upgraded my King.com account by depositing a fiver. Since then every time I try to play a game it tells me that I need to install a Secure Game Control. When I try to do this I have a window pop up saying :

'Windows cannot access the specified device,path or file. You may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item.'

Also the King installer window pops up after the above with this message :

'MidasException:.\KingInstaller.cpp line 126: ShellExecuteEx error'

I have contacted the technical department of the King.com website and they have suggested :
1. Run the file as administrator - done this & did not make a difference.
2. Close the resident shield in AVG - which I also done - & also closed the whole AVG program but still nothing.

I am so stuck, King.com are now not responding at all.:upset:

I am hoping someone will be able to help me please.:grin::grin:

Regards

Donna (squeak09)


----------



## carynlee64 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am having the same problem..did you get any help on it, i gave them my deposit now i cant play any games...grrrrrr..thanks Caryn


----------



## carynlee64 (Jun 29, 2008)

my virus protector is saying its a Trojan..I also have vista...hmmm


----------



## barchip (Jul 9, 2008)

I am suddenly having the same problem after playing as a gold member for months. Have you found a solution or got any help yet?


----------



## geordiebabae (Jul 17, 2008)

hi. i am having the same problems although its nice to know im not the only one it really frustrating knowing they have my money and cant do anything with it. 
i contacted them and there reply wasto close all windows and click the kinginstaller icon on my desk top and run it from there which i done and its made no difference.if that didnt work to restart my comp and try again but that also doesnt work. now they arent answering my emails??????????? :4-dontkno:upset:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If king.com has taken your money and is refusing to help any of you, uninstall their software and never use them again. There are plenty of other games companies who treat their customers properly.


----------



## barchip (Jul 9, 2008)

My problem was resolved on 7/8/08 when King posted the following in its forum. It worked for me.



> Other news of today includes a new Active X control that you need to download. If you have trouble installing it, go to "add/remove programs" in windows and uninstall "king.com". Then come back here and save the file to your hard drive instead of running it right away. Run the installer and everything should be working fine.


Good Luck!!!


----------



## Thompson05 (Feb 28, 2009)

This is an easy problem to take care of. First, open "My Computer". Second, open your "C" drive. Third, open "downloads". You should see the King.com logo. When you right click on this, select "open". You will then be asked to install, click "yes". When you open King.com back up, you should have no problems running games. When King.com is first downloaded to your computer, it is not completely installed. The steps I have listed will take care of that. I too had trouble at first, but this took care of it. No problems since. Good luck.


----------



## pinkpoodle2820 (Jul 7, 2009)

Not sure if I have the same problem. Everything seemed to download ok, but when I click on a game the picture comes up and say "play", put when I click on this nothing happens. I tried doing what "Thompson05" said but king.com is not in my downloads. Please help!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

pinkpoodle2820 said:


> Not sure if I have the same problem. Everything seemed to download ok, but when I click on a game the picture comes up and say "play", put when I click on this nothing happens. I tried doing what "Thompson05" said but king.com is not in my downloads. Please help!


In the Downloads folder, click Folder Options, then View. Make sure there is a dot in Show hidden files and folders.


----------



## ROCKCHICK666 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, I also could not play games, so what I did was completely remove everything from king.com from your computer, then go back on the site and sign in, and when you try to play a game ask you to install the active x game installer just click run to them all, and then, come out of internet then go back on internet, back onto king.com and when you sign in and go to play a game it will be fixed, I have just done it 5 minutes ago.


----------

